
A Brief History of Timekeeping, Part 1: Dates on the Western Calendars - lelf
http://blog.melding-monads.com/2014/11/05/a-brief-history-of-timekeeping-part-1-dates-on-the-western-calendars/
======
wglb
A much more complete article is [http://naggum.no/lugm-
time.html](http://naggum.no/lugm-time.html).

